# My Grizzly G0755 mill shipped today.



## dave2176 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm so excited I can hardly stand it.  It was a toss up between this and the PM45 but when I called about the PM I was told it would probably be 90 days.  The Grizzly was expected in 45-60 days so I ordered it along with my G4003G lathe that arrived a few days later.  Now 107 days after ordering, the mill has finally shipped.

I'll post pictures and info as I get it set up and put it to work.

Dave


----------



## Jeephead (Sep 7, 2013)

I thought i was the only one who did that. Got the lathe two weeks ago, gave up on the mill and ordered a PM 932 pdf. Just got it, shipping nightmare all the way from east coast to Oregon. Five days to Portland ,Or and 9 days for the last 250 miles. Local shipper not into customer service. Anxiety supreme. When you make the committment, its hard to wait.... Know what I mean. Now the fun begins, cleanup, setup, discovery.:allgood:  Matt at quality machine was (is) very helpful. ( shameless plug). Be sure to share and ask, great bunch of guys here.


----------



## dave2176 (Sep 10, 2013)

The mill arrived today. The crate fit under the garage door with .250 headroom to spare.


A lot of cleanup required, bare metal is heavily coated but arrived in good condition. 


I checked the X and Y axes for travel since the manual seems off. Y is 7.875" X is 18.375" with auto feed stops in place. Will go 22.625" with the stops removed. The table fits 1/2" T-nuts well.

The only thing that is noticeably cheap is the label on the stand. Cheap vinyl stick-on lettering that has no stick. Should fall off in a week or so.

Dave


----------



## pipehack (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks nice. Keep me/us posted on how you're liking it. I'm about a year away from buying a mill as I have a lot to learn from the lathe I bought a few weeks ago.


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 15, 2014)

Dave, just stumbled across this thread.  I was actually looking at the Grizzly G0755 when I stumbled across Precision Mathews machine's a few months back.

Now that you have had the mill for a while, how are you liking it?

Does the mill seem to be pretty solid/rigid?  I have heard they are about as close to a knee mill as you can get in a benchtop mill as far as rigidity goes.

Does it cut through steel well?  Is the table smooth in both X and Y axis?

I still wish I could accommodate a full size or even a 2/3 size Bridgeport clone/knee mill in my shop but just cannot afford to give up any more room.

Thanks, I look forward to your report/review.

Mike.


----------



## dave2176 (Apr 15, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Dave, just stumbled across this thread.  I was actually looking at the Grizzly G0755 when I stumbled across Precision Mathews machine's a few months back.
> 
> Now that you have had the mill for a while, how are you liking it?
> 
> ...



Hi Mike,

Yes, I am loving the mill. The table is smooth all the way and it has no problem cutting steel. A recent project I needed to cut .700 deep by .750 wide in A2. I started with a 1/2" tin coated cobalt rougher (corn cob look) and 3 passes .200 deep each pass, followed by a .100 to finish the depth. To widen the slot I just moved the X in this case .250" over and cut the full .700 depth about a 3" long pass to finish it up.

I've only cut aluminum on it once or twice and of course that's no problem.

It does have a nice power feed on the X and elevation motor on the Z like the PM932 but no power down feed like the PM932-PDF. 

I actually called PM to order the mill from them because the Grizzly was 30-45 days out. Nicole told me that they were at least 90 days out so I went with the Grizzly for that reason. As it turned out I saw PM was shipping those mills in about 30 days and my Grizzly took 106 days. Go figure.

Bottom line, I would buy it again or maybe go for the new variable speed model G0762. I would also buy the PM without hesitation.

If I stumbled across a good deal on a Bridgeport or Gorton in the machinery desert we live in I think I would just buy it and worry about space later.

Dave


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 15, 2014)

Dave, thanks a lot for the feedback.

I am feeling better and better about my benchtop mill purchase.

I would love to have a Bridgeport or BP clone but I simply don't have the space.  As it is I am crowding things a bit coming from a 3in1 machine to now two separate machines but I think I have if figured out.

It is just killing me having to wait as long as I am for the machinery.  I have had to turn a couple of jobs away but I do have a couple of my loyal customers that are willing to wait for me to get my new equipment.

Mike.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 15, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Dave, thanks a lot for the feedback.
> 
> I am feeling better and better about my benchtop mill purchase.
> 
> ...



Each and every customer is apprised of the approximate wait time at the onset of sales discussions.  -and in many cases, all we have is an approximate time-frame from the factory.  When we get a tracking number from the broker, only then do we know realistic delivery dates -and even then, there are no guarantees.  When I bought my lathe, it got hung-up because the NY port was closed due to a hurricane.  Ship was diverted to the California port and a different handling company -who lost the import papers.  Machines were impounded in customs until the paperwork was re-filed.  Soon as that was done, the port workers went on strike for 3 weeks.  It finally made it to PA and there was a railworker strike for 2 weeks...

I called Matt twice over that 6 week delay period toward the end and only asked if there was any new news.  He offered to upgrade me to a bigger lathe at minimal cost increase.  Nope... Nobody should be held responsible for things that are out of their control...

Logistics suck and sometimes life is not fair...   Right now, Matt and I are getting 2-3 calls per day (often from the same people) asking about their machine. -go figure...  We can't make cargo ships go faster -that's up to the Ocean currents and the Captains of the ships. 

Ray


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Nov 24, 2014)

Just ordered my new G0755, thanks for the entries here on the board.   Because of your input here I have:

 looked at the PM-45 (used) new PM-238, and the Rong-Fu, between price, table feeds, downfeeds (or not), stand and shipping, I've settled on the Grizzly (hope I've not screwed up.  Hoping Dave would have followed up on his 0755, but he must be to busy having fun milling LOL)....ondering:

Found that Coupons are available, and can be shared with some exceptions, if you apply for the VA discount coupon, it is a one shot deal so don't share it unless you ain't going to use it. (And it is dated with expiration).....

Measured my garage door  (7' on the money).....

and requested delivery truck have a lift gate and a pallet jack on board.

Thanks all:tiphat:

Scotty


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 24, 2014)

Scotty,
l still love the machine and you will to. Having owned it for over a year I can honestly say that I would choose this machine hands down until you get to the 2,000 pounders. 
If you have any questions about it I would be happy to respond. Been busy with life, mother in law moving in, wife getting wa knee replacement, you know, the usual stuff.
Dave


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Nov 24, 2014)

I do know the usual stuff, we just completed a move...some what... to AZ, now have two households, now, when we can't find things, we don't know if it is lost here or is actually at the other place.   We now have three apple coring do-hickeys, and no can opener anywhere....I think.  LOL.

Thx for the reply, tell me, do you use the 'power elevation' for the head? or is that a look pretty?  Don't imagine it is useful for boring is it?

thx Scotty


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes, I use the power elevation motor to raise and lower. The crank is much slower. The motor moves the head to fast to use for boring. 
Dave


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Dec 2, 2014)

G0755 just arrived about half hour ago.  We used a pallet jack to move it in.  We let the jack all the way down, then gave it about 1/2 up stroke just so that it would roll and still the little rubber door seal at the top just scraped the top of the crate....WHEW!!!, will un-crate it tomorrow, no damage to the box!!

Scotty


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 3, 2014)

ChipsAhoy said:


> G0755 just arrived about half hour ago.  We used a pallet jack to move it in.  We let the jack all the way down, then gave it about 1/2 up stroke just so that it would roll and still the little rubber door seal at the top just scraped the top of the crate....WHEW!!!, will un-crate it tomorrow, no damage to the box!!
> 
> Scotty



Awesome! Don't forget the pictures.


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Dec 3, 2014)

Pics?    You bet!  Got it pretty much in place, want to put some tooling shelves behind it, and am contemplating perhaps some slick surface marlite. 
Scotty


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Dec 3, 2014)

Decided no to remove from the pallet, it appears that them what design and build these are of shorter stature than I...

Sry, can't seem to upload the other pics!!

Scotty


----------

